
Say So Long to an Old Companion, Cassette Tapes - markbao
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/07/28/business/media/28cassette.html?_r=1&adxnnl=1&oref=login&partner=rssnyt&emc=rss&adxnnlx=1217196197-7iIAL1C+JE6C710A5KB++A
======
timcederman
Wasn't there an article just last week about their continued popularity in
prison?

------
parenthesis
I still use them.

They are still very widely used in many non-western countries.

